# Job Opportunity for those in the Mississauga/Toronto Area...



## radar2000 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I'm looking for a Project Administrator who has the following key qualities:

- Advanced Microsoft Excel skills
- Advanced Microsoft Access skills
- Strong Customer Service skills
- Bilingual (English/French)
- Strong communication skills
- Lives in the Mississauga/Toronto GTA area
- Who can start within the next week to 2 weeks

Please click the following URL and then click on the Project Administrator posting: http://www.recruitingsite.com/csbsites/maritzcanada/careers.asp

This is a great opportunity for anyone who is looking for an entry level junior position within an organization.

For more info on our organization please visit us at www.maritzcanada.com

Do you think you have what it takes to fill this position? If so, please PM me and I will provide you with a direct contact to one of our recruiters.

Thank you.

John
Project Manager, Incentives


----------

